# periodic table



## chris1004 (22 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Found this whilst surfing the information superhighway may be of interest to someone. Way over my head but its interesting in that you can click on the individual elements and get a brief rundown about them.

http://www.lenntech.com/periodic/periodic-chart.htm

If you understand it your a better man than me I'll have to admit.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Feb 2010)

Hi all,
Good post, the periodic table is really useful for working out the percentage of Mg etc in your "Epsom salts".
I've got a printed one by my desk (you can print out the pdf from this link).
cheers Darrel


----------



## Brenmuk (22 Mar 2010)

mmm... They seemed to have added a few elements since I was at school..

112	Uub
113	Uut
114	Uuq
115	UUp
116	Uuh
117	Uus
118	Uuo


----------



## dw1305 (25 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
Yes they are finding (or inventing them, some of them are a bit tenuous) all the time, but you can ignore the "transuranic elements" and "transactinide elements". I don't think any of these elements are stable; they decay radioactively into other elements. Biologically all the heavy elements are either inert (gold - Au) or toxic (lead - Pb, cadmium - Cd etc.), I think Molybdenum (Mo) or Iodine (I) is the heaviest biologically active micro-element. 

Wikipedia says for Uuo 18 "Ununoctium": 





> "The radioactive ununoctium atom is very unstable, and since 2002, only three atoms (possibly four) of the isotope 294Uuo have been detected."


cheers Darrel


----------

